# [SOLVED] Keyboard keys mixed up



## Rule (Feb 7, 2011)

My (2nd hand) Toshiba Satellite A300D demonstrates the weirdest problem with the keyboard. It seems to have mixed up all the punctuation marks and symbol keys like dash, hyphen, underscore, double point, @, questionmark and many others. Only . and , are OK.

So if I want to type a @, I have to press the key next to 1 on the top left. If I want to type : I have to press ´shift .´ and so on. I actually need a decoder next to the keyboard. Obviously VERY annoying. All other letter keys seem to be OK. 

Would this this be a hardware problem or software related`? Laptop runs on Vista Home premium edition. The Vista Device Manager indicates that the keyboard is working properly. I tend to disagree... 

Please help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard keys mixed up*

Hello Rule and welcome to TSF,

You will need to make sure your keyboard is set to the right layout.

Change your keyboard layout


----------



## Rule (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Toshiba laptop -Keyboard keys mixed up*

Thanks Gavinzach, will try that.


----------



## Rule (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Keyboard keys mixed up*

Thanks!!! this worked!
:smile:
Simpler as I expected... if one knows to find the buttons...


----------

